# A Smoky Birthday for the Daddy-in-law



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I've been off for a while getting my ducks in a row. Now it's time to go to work!Tomorrow I will cook the meal for the Father-in-law's Birthday Party. I have a 13.85# Brisket with a good fat cap, 12 racks of St.Louis cut Spares with all the tips for PIG CANDY! There are also 1 large 8# Butt , bone in because I like it that way.I picked up some good Shag Bark Hickory(all splits)and get this--- I paid only $35 for the 1/4 cord I got!Good for N.Ohio.
Anyway I know I haven't had any Q-view yet,but I'll turn in my assignment after the cook. I intend to take some shots of the whole process. Hope I can get it to load up onto the forum.Sorry I haven't been showing you anything yet but things have been crazy here,and now that it's done I can begin to have fun!Should be a great party and plenty food for the 12 to 18 guest we'll have.Left overs are as always divided and sent away(besides I can do more and I like It right off the fire).Have fun, I'll be posting Thursday with the Q-view. PROMISE!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




  P.S.- I'm not a good photo journalist either, forgot to take pictures of the before prepping, and  some steps in how I did the trimming. I'll get them in next time as I would like you to see the K-Mart meat I've been using-good meat IBP packer meat!
   Prozac hasn't kicked in yet!LOL!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 29, 2008)

Have fun and good luck with the big smoke I'll be looking forward to the Qview


----------

